# Software für Fassadenentwurf



## myplex (4. November 2004)

Hallo,
Ich suche eine Software mit der ich Fassaden Entwerfen kan. Also das wenn ich ein Foto von einer Fassade gemacht habe (bzw ein Plan habe) das ich die Fassade farblich bearbeiten kann.

Schonmal vielen Dank !
MFG
MyPleX


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. November 2004)

Hallo,

Also in meinem Studium muss ich auch öfters Fassaden entwerfen
und digitalisieren und bin da eigentlich mit Freehand recht zufrieden.
Es mag sein, dass es durchaus bessere Software dafür gibt, aber
bisher bin ich damit recht gut gefahren 

P.S. Bei Macromedia gibts das Studio MX inkl. Freehand als
Studentenlizenz für 99€.


----------

